# Silk'n Silhouette: reduces cellulite



## Linzy (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Today I saw a tv commercial about a new machine that claims to reduce cellulite. Is anyone familiar with it? It's called *Silk'n Silhouette*. See the enclosed website. I wonder if anyone has tried it before and what the results are. Does it really reduce cellulite? And are you satisfied. It looks promising.


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 3, 2014)

We had a machine at school similar to the one on the link you attached. I tried it multiple times and never saw any change. But what I've found that works is if you get grapefruit essential oil and massage it into your legs with exfoliating gloves while you're in the shower. I did this once or twice a week and I saw a big change. A lot of things you'll see on tv are gimics, I would do some research and look up reviews before you decide to buy something!


----------



## Julia_C (Jul 15, 2014)

Linzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I saw a tv commercial about a new machine that claims to reduce cellulite. Is anyone familiar with it? It's called *Silk'n Silhouette*. See the enclosed website. I wonder if anyone has tried it before and what the results are. Does it really reduce cellulite? And are you satisfied. It looks promising.


Hi Lindzy,

I 've been using the Silk'n Silhouette for a abouth a month and I can say that I can already see results. I bouth it form here . I think that it works mainly  because it heats the skin  to a very high temp. I don't have much cellulite, but I have some and I have tried all kinds of gels and up to now nothing has helped me. If you have any questions ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

